# Homemade Mist nozzles.



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Here are some of the mist nozzles I came up with for my tanks, they are inexpensive and work great. You can make 5 nozzles for about 11 dollars or in my case less cause I had almost everything.

Materials:








1/4" Elbows $1.50 

1/4" tubing $4.50

.8 GPH fogger W/ 1/4" Barb $5.50

Everything here was picked up from HomeDepot.

And here is the end result. Fully adjustable.















Now for my two 10 gallon horizontals I just drilled a 1/4" hole and siliconed it in and hooked it straight to my mistking using quick connect adapters to install them. For my Green snake tank I used Quik connect with a threaded end that looks a little nicer but cost a little more. Hope everyone enjoys.


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Once I figure out how to set up a vid ill post it and show how well they work.


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

what kinda pump are you using


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

itsott said:


> what kinda pump are you using


Right now I currently use a Mistking but I have used a 2 gallon garden sprayer and 4 of these nozzles with sucess. Since getting into frogs and setting up multiple tanks I had decided to get a Mistking to run more nozzles, and I can't afford to spend fifteen dollars every time I need a new nozzle so this was an easy solution.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

How fine is the mist? Does it compare to the other?


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

jeffdart said:


> How fine is the mist? Does it compare to the other?


The mist is really fine I would say as fine as the mistking nozzles but they seem to put out a little bit more water. Just make sure if you get nozzles to get the right ones, I have tried many nozzles but these are the only ones worth buying. Plus my fiance doesnt really see much of a difference between the mistking nozzles and my homemade ones if that helps.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Thanks, I might have to check these out next time.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I would love to do this but those pumps are way too exspensive....


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I would love to do this but those pumps are way too exspensive....


Well what I used for the longest time was a garden sprayer $8.00 connected to a timer about $20.00 from home depot, it works best with two nozzles but will work with up to 4 maybe even 5. The only problem is if you mist often you will have to pump the garden sprayer every other day but overall it works great.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

This is great! Where do you get the quick connect adapters?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

CREEPlNG_DEATH said:


> Well what I used for the longest time was a garden sprayer $8.00 connected to a timer about $20.00 from home depot, it works best with two nozzles but will work with up to 4 maybe even 5. The only problem is if you mist often you will have to pump the garden sprayer every other day but overall it works great.


Can you explain this a bit more? I had wanted to try this but didn't want to spend the money on a pump for misting, when I don't mind pumping those garden sprayers. How do you set it up so that the garden sprayer "sprays" when the timer goes off since they have a trigger that you pull, not something to plug into a timer? Like these ones: 










Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

johnc said:


> This is great! Where do you get the quick connect adapters?


Also from home depot but you can use the little 1/4 tubing connectors that are really cheap from home depot as well. Plus make sure for the nozzles themselves to use harder stiffer 1/4 " tubing I find the more flexible tubing doesn't work as well.


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Can you explain this a bit more? I had wanted to try this but didn't want to spend the money on a pump for misting, when I don't mind pumping those garden sprayers. How do you set it up so that the garden sprayer "sprays" when the timer goes off since they have a trigger that you pull, not something to plug into a timer? Like these ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well right now im out of town and when I get back I will post some pics of my old setup, but basically you use a garden sprayer like the one you posted and you remove the handle leaving the tube and attach that to the timer and from the timer to the nozzles. Go to barrs.com for a similar setup they have a diagram of how to set one up the only thing I do differently is use a different timer which is alot easier and my nozzles which you can make more for less and they are adjustable.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

CREEPlNG_DEATH said:


> Well right now im out of town and when I get back I will post some pics of my old setup, but basically you use a garden sprayer like the one you posted and you remove the handle leaving the tube and attach that to the timer and from the timer to the nozzles. Go to barrs.com for a similar setup they have a diagram of how to set one up the only thing I do differently is use a different timer which is alot easier and my nozzles which you can make more for less and they are adjustable.


Great, looking forward to the pictures from your old setup when you get back from vacation.
Thanks,
Bryan


----------

